# Eff bags !



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*















nice catch !


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 
you made it!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Eff bags ! (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_














nice catch !

hahaha, credit must go to dubbr though since he snapped this photo. 

_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 
you made it! 

sweet, I am going to need a bigger sticker now.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mhmmmmm


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

That's great


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

3 wheeling dig the t- shirt


merrigan said:


> _Modified by 1LIFEtoDuB at 8:22 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*

I love your car Ramon. I wish to see more pics of it.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Eff bags ! (Wyman)*

Thanks Wyman, probably not as much as I enjoy your car haha. 
Here is a link to Dubbrs flicker that has some more pics. I can't wait till I get my bombers and get the car on the floor.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...09599/


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*

Awesome! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Eff bags ! (JHanna79)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif FDR


----------



## Euro Driver (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Thanks Wyman, probably not as much as I enjoy your car haha. 
Here is a link to Dubbrs flicker that has some more pics. I can't wait till I get my bombers and get the car on the floor.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...09599/


FOXY.......


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

oh ramon you seem to always do it


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

ohhhh yeahhhhhh


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ahmetthej3rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Driver* »_FOXY.......










_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_oh ramon you seem to always do it

Haha, I think I am just in the right place at the right time with the right people.

_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_ohhhh yeahhhhhh

Your shirt is famous now, it is on the interwebs.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Here is a link to Dubbrs flicker that has some more pics. I can't wait till I get my bombers and get the car on the floor.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...09599/

word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Eff bags ! (Wyman)*

Nice cage. You into the 11s now?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Eff bags ! (slo deno)*

Go back to the markIII forums troll.


----------



## Euro Driver (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*

yo ramon... wanna take a road trip this weekend to mass??? hahah


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Eff bags ! (Euro Driver)*

Hey Ramon, you have air so lay frame like you should.
Then get back to me. Appreciated. Happy (early) Turkey Day.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Eff bags ! (slo deno)*

Yes, let me slap 16s on JUSTTTT for you and lay frame JUSTTTT for you - OR how about I wait till my new bags and do what I need to do with 17s to lay frame just for me.. 
don't you have someone elses built car to go buy and drive around ?


----------



## Euro Driver (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*

(stab)


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Eff bags ! (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_ don't you have someone elses built car to go buy and drive around ?


Hahaha. Ramon, too much. Keep going for it dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

slo deno is the truff Ramon! Didn't you know


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Not trying to start anything, but if you do it right the first time, no reason why one should have to wait for bags to get here or worry about smaller wheels.
Thats all im saying. Plus Bobby has been laying on 17s for years now, its nothing anything ground breaking anymore.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (slo deno)*

Know the history before talking, if you knew why I was waiting for new bags you wouldnt comment on that. These were a temp bag set up till the new line of bombers come out. 
Second off, you can not just 'lay frame' (control arms







) on 17s with a markIII due to them bottoming out in the wheel well.. 
This is the exact reason you ended up on elitistpricks.com... 
And honestly, just lock this thread... Can't even have a joke no more in a thread with out some little daddies boy coming in and talkin sh*t... Build YOUR own car, and maybe I would accept your comments. 


_Modified by ramon. at 6:35 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

VW built my car, guess you assembled yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And for the record, im just busting your balls. You took it out of hand and I know for a fact that you have never said anything like this too me in person. And I know that i would say the same **** im saying now right to your face and have before.
Chill brother and take a joke back.


_Modified by slo deno at 7:08 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (slo deno)*

Actually, my car has been stripped to a shell and re-did by me over the 2 years I have owned it.. 
a joke is a joke but to follow me from FB to vortex and call me out time and time again is beyond that... 
And honestly, I damn well know you do NOT want me to get annoyed with you face to face.. I also never say anything to you cause I never really even talk to you, and you NEVER said any of this to my face just the 'your cars looking good man'.. 
Learn how to act man, this thread was obviously a joke and did not need for you to come in and try to bash my car..


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*








follow by


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (slo deno)*

Hey Shawn, happy birthday by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyDean (Aug 27, 2005)

girls.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyDean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Done http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------

